# Springhare (newest arrival)



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

we got a male and a female yesterday, they had a bit of a journey so i didnt want to take too many pics, just a quick one then left alone, this is the male. stil no names yet, somthing african maybe.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW! Can't tell you how much I want these! Congratulations and best of luck with them :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i had some on hold n then the contact disappeared!
what kind of enclosure have you got them in?
are they bred from within the uk or have you had them imported?
im not green with envy.....honest!!!:devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow these are amazing:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pic! These have always been on my wish list too but I just know they would do my head in lol

I hear from Europe & USA that they are virtually IMPOSSIBLE to breed in captivity.

It would drive me crazy trying lol

Awesome creatures though :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Any more pics? :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Nice pic! These have always been on my wish list too but I just know they would do my head in lol
> 
> *I hear from Europe & USA that they are virtually IMPOSSIBLE to breed in captivity.*
> 
> ...


well someones doin something right so we just need to crack it properly over here
nerys had some uk bred ones for sale so they must be bein bred in captivity over here somewhere


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

They are stunning I really rate these, something for the future me thinks 

Keep us all updated I know theres a few people on here that would love to hear your progress


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

my boss took care of bringing them to us so i dont know an awful lot about how they got here. i do rember him saying tho they wer from the continent. sorry cant be more help really.
they have settled in really well, both extremely friendly and approachable, long may it continue.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing!! I'm not ashamed to say I am pretty jealous *lol*


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

have seen these on telly, sometimes the big cats from africa catch these for food. lovely pics, hope u breed them. what do u feed these on?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

One day... one day!!!

Very envious... best of luck with the breeding, i cant see why they wouldnt breed if all of their requirements are met... after all they are "only" a rodent and rodents just *love* to shag....
lol
gorgeous animals and im seriously jealous!!

Kat


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Twiglet said:


> One day... one day!!!
> 
> i cant see why they wouldnt breed if all of their requirements are met... after all they are "only" a rodent and rodents just *love* to shag....
> lol
> ...


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

If only...

Some rodents need to be in bonded pairs, female dominant pairs, some are seasonal breeders, some need to kept at a certain temp, certain min size enclosure, some need a simulated rainy season... 

These guys apparently need to be 6ft underground to breed successfully.

Last year I heard of 2 baby Springhaas though, both at different Zoos in Europe.

They have got to be the cutest baby rodents ever :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Superb, I'm very jealous, post more pics pretty plz :flrt:


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh we are finding they really dont like warmer temperatures.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous!!! best of luck with breeding.



crazysnakedude said:


> yeh we are finding they really dont like warmer temperatures.


Thats sounds right as they are from africa and are nocturnal and at night its blumin freezing over there. its amazing how quickly the temperature drops as soon as the sun sets, you go from wearing next to nothign in the day to having to wear a jumper at night and on evenings!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

are these jerboas :blush: sorry ima nobb lol. but iwas akin about them and was told to breed themyou nee a 4' viv .


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

reptismail said:


> are these jerboas :blush: sorry ima nobb lol. but iwas akin about them and was told to breed themyou nee a 4' viv .


I don't know the exact requirements but im pretty sure you would need much more than a 4ft viv to house these guys!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

hell yeh you do need more than that  they are a big animal, i dont know what to compare them to but they are bigger than a rabbit or hare. they do look jerboas but are very different. ours are in a 25ft by 25ft enclosure at the mo but depending on how they react, things might change. hopefully be able to take better pics monday ( tomorrows my day off)


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

reptismail said:


> are these jerboas :blush: sorry ima nobb lol. but iwas akin about them and was told to breed themyou nee a 4' viv .


They look similar but jerboas are much smaller - lesser jerboas (the ones that can be housed in a 4' habitat) are comprable to syrian hamster or degu in size but more upright in stance. Greater Jerboas are bigger and need at least 6'...
Springhaas/springhares are a much bigger animal and need a large enclosure.


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

I hope my hubby does not see these as he will wont some, are they very exspencive.
Lyn


----------



## Rocky5 (May 12, 2009)

25 ft by 25 ft... holy scooby doo! lmao thats big  good luck


----------



## kuvats (Apr 9, 2009)

Springhaas!


----------



## MDF (May 15, 2009)

are the yours kuvats?


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

They are so gorgeous! Any more pics yet?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Is that like a jaboa?


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

no not really, much larger,maybe a foot tall (possibly more)


----------

